# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.67: NFM (NaviFirm) released and more

## mohamed73

- USB flashing improved 
  WP7x flashing revised
  MeeGo eMMC only flashing improved: if Wipe is not ticked - all apps (only apps!) will be saved 
- User Data operations improved
  Fixed some issues with S40 Phonebook direct extraction
  Improved S4pb cross-writing
  Some other fixes 
- Nokia Firmware Manager (NaviFirm) released
- Fast and easy
- All newest phones data included
- Download only files required for flashing, no any garbage
- Standalone solution 
 - Ini updated and revised
   Added "Check DataPackage". This option fix filenames, if BEST warn about misssing files.
   *Settings - > Check DataPackage
   Some other fixes and improvements at all      *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## smirnove

شكرا

----------

